# Electric Tankless



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a friend/cust. that has installed 3 of these units twice each, and I am about to install a 2nd replacement at one of their houses (3 total) The amp draw was draining the elect. system even after upgrades. The power co. has now run enough juice that they may be considered a sub-station. The problem we have been dealing with has been the wild temp. fluctuations. The 2nd unit we installed has a circuit board that is supposed to vary the power input to the elements to control this situation, it hasn't worked. The latest version is basically the same as the first unit, without the CB, and an optional mixing valve included. Have you guy's had experience with these elect. units? Is the mixing valve going to eliminate the fluctuation problem. If not, what have you done other than shower valves, heads blah, blah. this needs to be the last time they have to do this before going with plan "B". GAS!

http://www.tanklessheaters.com/model-e28-4.html


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Just give up and go with gas. Electric tankless is not reliable. Period.




slickrick said:


> I have a friend/cust. that has installed 3 of these units twice each, and I am about to install a 2nd replacement at one of their houses (3 total) The amp draw was draining the elect. system even after upgrades. The power co. has now run enough juice that they may be considered a sub-station. The problem we have been dealing with has been the wild temp. fluctuations. The 2nd unit we installed has a circuit board that is supposed to vary the power input to the elements to control this situation, it hasn't worked. The latest version is basically the same as the first unit, without the CB, and an optional mixing valve included. Have you guy's had experience with these elect. units? Is the mixing valve going to eliminate the fluctuation problem. If not, what have you done other than shower valves, heads blah, blah. this needs to be the last time they have to do this before going with plan "B". GAS!
> 
> http://www.tanklessheaters.com/model-e28-4.html


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

All those that think that this situation is hopeless, give me a thank you.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

No a mixing valve will not solve the fluctuation issue ( especially when you put the spring in backwards after soldering) It will limit the high end, but it still has a radical drop-off when the elements drop out. I am glad that I didn't sell these POS. Gas unit coming next. :thumbup:


----------

